# Considering a dual setter over a llewelin/field.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I am in the process of finding a new setter(which will be my parents) and am considering getting a dual setter vs field. All of our setters we have had have been llewelin, except for one that was a dual. My mother won't get anything but a setter, and we have had health issues with a lot of them. I want to do everything I can to prevent this from happening again.

The settrr we had the least issues with was a dual. She was an excellent hunting dog, and an amazing family dog. We have our first little one on the way, and have to hit a home run with being a family pet.

My father is 70 now, and prefers dogs to range closer, and is my understanding that they do.

One of the places we are considering is setters west in mt. Also taking suggestions for breeders near (within a couple states) us if anyone has any experience they would like to suggest.

Are duel setters less prone to health issues?

I appreciate the help and suggestions. Let me know your opinions!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I don't know squat about setters but in hunting dog circles these guys out of Clearwater, MN have rave reviews. http://www.settersunlimited.com/kennel.aspx?a=1 I'll send you a pm for a little more info.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

What kind of health issues have you had? I thought most E Setter lines were fairly free of health problems.
I'm same age as your dad and like him, I like a close working dog. If I likes pointing breeds I'd go for an E setter, though close working spaniels are my favorites. 
To show my ignorance what is dual or field? I've seen some level lens in dog parks and they always seem to be beautiful mellow dogs.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

1st setter had thyroid problems but pretty manageable. 2nd had and enlarged esophagus, and eventually had to be fed by putting your arm almost all way down its throat, third had hip dysplasia, one surgery, but for the most part had no issues with it, went blind at around 9, but not too bad. The last one had 3 different hip dysplasia surgeries and one acl surgery (was also deaf in one ear)

A lot of dogs have some health issues, but I just seems like they won the worst lottery imaginable as far as health issues.

My mother is insisting it's an English setter, which my dad also wants, but we are doing whatever we can to help prevent this in the future, and pick the best breeder. Our first one was a dual, and probably the sweetest dog of the bunch, and a great hunter. One of the reasons we are considering one again.

A duel setter is a Ryman/old hamlock style. A littler larger, more hair, maybe not as fast, and works a little closer. Their drive is supposedly a little less.


----------

